# Wacky worm rig



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I finally rigged me up a berkley heavyweight sinkworm wacky style.Up to this point I'd always fished worms texas rigged with weight or weightless.I figured that I'd try rigging one wacky style & use it instead of my jig n pig.I only caught 2 on it but them was my 1st two on that set up.I hooked & lost another one & had one other bite on it.I'm definitely gonna try it out some more now.I have seen the wacky worm rig light my fellow anglers.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought some Tru-Tungsten Wacky jig heads (made like a bell, so they catch air and really drop erratic) and some Yum Dingers for Pond Bass last year, they worked so well on Pond Bass the past 2 years that it ruined Pond fishing for me I have never tried them at CJ though because I think the Bass have to be concentrated in a defined area (Pads, Grass, etc) for it to be effective, I don't think it is a good search bait due to the slow time needed for the technique to work. When you find the Bass this is one great setup.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I nearly always use senkos on the 1/4 once weedless unpainted jig heads from wally world. This is also my first year throwing it and it's produced quality fish for me. I have tried many variants for hooks, even tried the flick shake style. I always do better with the walmart jigs though. About not using this method at the lakes. There was a big article in bassin mag for power finesing and it's well woth a read.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I was using it unweighted on a finesse type of hook.I think the weight of the worm was sufficent enough.If I was to use it in any kind of wind I'd go with some weight though.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It kinda ruined bassing for me..it is so effective that all I want to do is throw black or shad senko's wacky..they just plain out produce! I had to use all of them and force myself to start throwing cranks and jigs..glad I have though..way more fun to get hits on either..senko is very addictive and it will drive you insane but there is nothing like hammering bass 20 feet deep on them


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Gentlemen: I have been switching back and forth between Berkley Shaky Head 5" and Senko 5". I have been surprised at the number of gut hooks on Senko, when rigged wacky. The bites have been strange lately; either mouthing it or devouring it. Any tips on the minimum hook size that you are using?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

RiverDoc said:


> Gentlemen: I have been switching back and forth between Berkley Shaky Head 5" and Senko 5". I have been surprised at the number of gut hooks on Senko, when rigged wacky. The bites have been strange lately; either mouthing it or devouring it. Any tips on the minimum hook size that you are using?


I've been trying out the Berkley heavyweight sinkworm(awesome),and Yum Dingers & the such here lately rigged wacky style on a Gamakatsu finesse hook(looks like a circle hook in a sence to me).Lost the package in a feakish incident that resulted in the spilling of the contents(forget to close it).I've been hooking mine kinda deep as well and I've been trying to figure out why.I mean I'm fishing them on 8lb fireline(i think like a 3lb size equiv.)on a split handle spinning rod.Super sensitive setup & do well with it(my jig n pig combo).I have constant contact with the bait & can almost feel everything it does it seems.Don't understand why I'm hooking them deeper than normal,always in the roof of their mouths.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

I just caught my first smallmouth (or anything else) on a wacky rigged worm this afternoon, 5 Senko blue pearl with silver flakes. I wasnt even fishing it; I was just watching it sink trying to figure out HOW to fish it. I guess I figured it out  (lol). The bass shot out of deep water, crushed the senko and headed back to deep water so fast that I was fighting it before I realized what I had just seen, it was a blur. About 14 or so by the way.
It was hooked deep, I think maybe the way the fish inhales it causes the worm to bend in the middle, that part gets pushed to the back of the fishs mouth and thats where the hook is. It might have something to do with the angle the fish takes to strike the lure. That may also be nonsense too, just a thought.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like you had some fun with that fish.It's always amazing how we end up catching fish isn't it.It's always more entertaining when you get a fish by surprise.I think you might be onto something when you talk about why they're getting hooked deeper than normal.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, stand around looking at your rig or watching your line for 3 hours with no bites. You turn your back to talk to someone and you get nailed!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

RiverDoc said:


> Yes, stand around looking at your rig or watching your line for 3 hours with no bites. You turn your back to talk to someone and you get nailed!


Some brainy fish guru outta do a study on why that is.Is it pure coincidence?


----------



## monty907 (May 26, 2010)

This bait was recommended by the owner of a bait shop in angola indiana and i tried it out on a couple of the lakes there.I was fishing with a buddy 2 months ago that never fishes anything b ut night crawlers and refused to try anything different, i ended up catching a few bass on the wacky worm that day and he picked up a couple panfish. Still refusing to try this tecnique out I returned back home to maumee leaving him to carry on with bobber and worm. I called a couple weeks ago to see how things were going and was told he's caught 30+bass in the last couple weeks and set the crawlers and bobber down.He only fishes every couple days and he's hooked on the wacky worm. I've seen this technique used on different fishin shows and glad i gave it a shot, sometimes it's pays to try something different.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

monty907 said:


> sometimes it's pays to try something different.


 How true that is,how true indeed.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

Over the weekend I was fishing the same general vicinity that I was fishing in a previous post in this thread. I caught a couple decent bass, but I was kind of surprised at catching saugera lot of sauger. Im not surprised at catching sauger and saugeye in the lower GMR but when I tied on the wacky I was thinking smallies. I wasnt disappointed, sauger works for me. None of the fish were hooked deep; I used an octopus hook (#2 I think).


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Just goes to show that a wacky rigged worm just doesn't catch only bass species.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If i can i always go weightless with a #2 octopus weight. If too windy drop shotted on same hook. Not only senko type worms work. Any worm works.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> If i can i always go weightless with a #2 octopus weight. If too windy drop shotted on same hook. Not only senko type worms work. Any worm works.


 So far that's exactly how I've fished the wacky rig,totally weightless. When it's been a little windy I thought about using some weight but was wondering if it would somehow effect the presentation. I've only used senko types of worms so far but might have to try some different ones out now. Also I've only used either a green pumpkin type color or a white/silver colored worm. Black was gonna be my next color to try.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

In wind or current I like to use a drop shot rig with them rigged wacky on the octopus/circle hook. This also works well if theyre suspended just off bottom and not up cruising high in the water column. Ive been liking the new Gamagatsu drop shot hook also, a bit longer shank so you can actually set the hook instead of just reeling in like usual on circle hooks.

Colorwise I like Green pumpkin #1 also. If sunny i'll try watermelon or junebug. And when all else fails dont ever be afraid to use white. Sometimes switching to white makes all the difference. Black, white and green are the first 3 colors I use in any worm presentation. A thin Culprit worm in motor oil is good also if sunny and not too many panny's around to nip at it.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Boys, you guys got me wanting to try that wacky worm. I've been a texas rig guy since about 1959. Never really gave it a try. I can remember first hearing of it back in the late 60's, but no one took it seriously back then. The drop shot trick is another one I need to try. If you look in my tackle boxes, it looks like something from That 70's Show.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Boys, you guys got me wanting to try that wacky worm. I've been a texas rig guy since about 1959. Never really gave it a try. I can remember first hearing of it back in the late 60's, but no one took it seriously back then. The drop shot trick is another one I need to try. If you look in my tackle boxes, it looks like something from That 70's Show.


There's always things each one of us fishermen needs to learn. Besides someone once told me "you should learn something new everyday & if you don't you're not trying". The only reason I even tried it was because I wasn't having much luck lately with the good ol' texas rig.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

I always just looked at it and thought no way does that catch fish with any regularity I never took it seriously and never used it. The first time I watched it sink it was clear to me why it catches fish, it kinda looks like a bait fish in it's death throws.... I caught a decent smallie on that first cast, it's one of my go to's now. I've only been using it for a couple weeks but I've been doing better with it than a conventional worm rig.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I caught over 20 largemouth today on the wacky rig..its deadly..if they won't hit that then they won't hit anything..I'm loving the fall bite..I have even had them hit it while I was reeling it in


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

The world economy goes into depression. Food is hard to get. Your children haven't eaten in 4 days. Your wife is crying, her eyes sunken deep into forehead. What wacky worm rig do you choose?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> The world economy goes into depression. Food is hard to get. Your children haven't eaten in 4 days. Your wife is crying, her eyes sunken deep into forehead. What wacky worm rig do you choose?


So far in my try outs of the rig I've screwed around with two things. The color of the worm and the style of the worm. I've ony used a green pumpkin or a white/smoke colored worm. I've used the Berkley Heavyweight sinkworms(which is my fav so far) and some other senko types of worms just different brands. Also I've only tried the wacky rig unweighted thus far. Gonna try it weighted at some point here in the future.


----------

